# Site Status [12/13/2013]



## Dragoneer (Dec 13, 2013)

We're almost out of the hole. Replacement hard drives came in, and the transfer is finishing up. We should be able to get things wrapped up sometime tomorrow. I'll post an update in the morning once I know more.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm sure a lot of people are very eager for things to go back to normal.


----------

